

VirtualBox is a better Development Environment - swah
http://www.mikesmullin.com/development/programmers-virtualbox-is-a-better-development-environment/

======
kls
I went back to VMWare fusion from Virtual Box on the Mac. I will be the first
to admit that some of the reason was political Oracle killed 3 Sun projects
that I used pretty extensively so I have some sour grapes. Just wanted to give
that full disclosure but I also after working with both found VMWare to be the
superior product in terms of perceived speed and stability. That being said we
have kicked around the idea of maintaining a gold developer VM that we could
use to get a developer up and running ASAP. There are a lot of reasons to
consider doing so and the article covers many of them. We will probably make
the move before the next project.

~~~
swah
Hello kls! I have posted a question about VBox here, but it applies to VMWare
too: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2353818>?

